# Haunted Sounds and Scary Tales.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, I am aware it is past Halloween, but who cares! Here is the CD in its entirety. It was once a one track CD. Now I split it into seperate tracks,

Enjoy!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IDZCEOZ9


----------



## BlackHawk (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this!!!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

You have got to love the badly imitated Dracula.


----------

